

Paying For Downloads Is Lame, And We Had No Idea Were Doing It - kunle
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/21/were-sorry-mike-were-also-ashamed/

======
zainny
TechCrunch seems to exist only to provide a never-ending stream of
manufactured drama. Let's try and keep their drivel off HN ey?

------
danoprey
Is there a Chrome extension to block TC and PD posts from HN?

~~~
roopeshv
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlnd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlndihpmbbgmbpjohilcphbfhddd)
filter techcrunch.com

~~~
danoprey
Look perfect, thanks. Being an idiot and can't see where the filter is,
though.

~~~
shadeless
Just open HN with extension installed, filters link should appear in upper
right corner - <http://i.imgur.com/ukh9e.png>

~~~
danoprey
Perfect, thanks a lot.

------
cynwoody
It's looking like they changed the link after you posted, changing "sorry" to
"were-sorry".

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/21/were-sorry-mike-were-
also-a...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/21/were-sorry-mike-were-also-
ashamed/)

------
adventured
Lame? Like paying for customers to use your service for 'free' for 30 days to
try it out is lame, because you're paying for use? After all, quality services
never have to do that.

It's only lame in a very particular echo chamber.

------
davidpayne11
This must be crazy - CEO, COO, Director of Product for a fucking Wordpress
blog? are you kidding me?? Techcrunch at the end of the day is a Wordpress
blog. It could be justified atleast if they were covering international news,
but they are focused mostly on Start-up stuff (that too only the big guys) and
mos, if not just Apple.

>Because straight up paying for downloads, or traffic, to a blog is insidious

Yeah right, biased, manipulative, colored, Apple-sponsored journalism isn't
insidious, but paying for traffic is. Stop acting so surprised TC.

~~~
pretoriusB
> _Techcrunch at the end of the day is a Wordpress blog._

Yes, you know, like Whitehouse.gov is just a Wordpress blog at the end of the
day. What do they need a president and a country for?

The thing is, the blogging technology doesn't matter. And the fact that it's a
blog doesn't matter much either -- as blogs can make from $0 to hundreds of
millions of dollars annually.

> _Yeah right, biased, manipulative, colored, Apple-sponsored journalism isn't
> insidious, but paying for traffic is._

Never like TC, but ..."Apple-sponsored"? TC? Of all tech outlets out there?

(That said, I doubt even one blog or news site is indeed "Apple-sponsored",
including Daring Fireball. And if the US had proper anti-defamation laws,
people would have found that out in a painful way).

~~~
nowarninglabel
Whitehouse.gov runs on Drupal, not Wordpress.

~~~
pretoriusB
The argument remains though...

